# Problem with vacuumed bees (sticky)



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

Today I vacuumed a good size cluster into a pail. This is the first time I have tried using a vacuum instead of shaking them into the pail. They were in a spruce tree and I could not get anything under them so I figured I would try the vacuum. I was successful and managed to get the whole swarm. When I removed the vacuum head I noticed that all the bees where sticky. I dumped them into a hive body but I am concerned that something is terribly wrong. None appear able to fly because they are covered with either honey or pine sap I am not sure which it is. As I said this is my first vacuum job so I do not know if this is common or not. What is the opinion of those of you who have experience using a vacuum on bees? None of the bees appeared to be injured, just real sticky. :scratch:


----------



## DR Beers (Apr 1, 2016)

If the vacuum was too strong or turbulent, the bees got sick and vomited. This can also happen if they overheat. Remember, a swarm has bees with their honey tummys full. When they get shook up too much they vomit. I learned this the hard way after a cut out job. I used smoke which caused the bees to gorge on honey. I proceeded to vacuum them and then store them in my car in the sun for too long. When I hived them, they poured out as a big sticky pile. Unfortunately they did not survive.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Taste one and see if it's sweet or kinda piney. That would be the definitive test. For best results taste a drone....for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Honey. They had no place to store the honey so they puked it up when they became stressed. When it does become necessary to vac a swarm, try my vac system (its on youtube) which can vac a swarm directly on drawn comb.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

loghousebees said:


> Taste one and see if it's sweet or kinda piney. That would be the definitive test. For best results taste a drone....for obvious reasons.


I tasted and it is honey. I guess the suction was too severe, if I try this again I will cut it back to a minimum. It is a shame, these are black bees, i will sort through them to see if the queen can be saved.


----------



## Michael Carnahan (Apr 4, 2014)

I never vacuum swarms just for that reason. This happens to me even on very low suction. It's very upsetting.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

if it sounds like your sucking up M&M's way to much suction :lpf:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bushkill vac. Barely kills a bee if done properly. I've done 22 this year to date. Buckets are for honey, not bees. Yesterdays 5/10 swarm, about six pounds, maybe ten dead bees. The 4/26 swarm about 50 dead bees, the longer the drop and hose the more collateral damage, this one was about 18' up and possibly ten pounds. I should carry a scale. That is Swarm Master Memo on the hose, he has the touch of a brain surgeon for vacuuming swarms. And can spot a queen in a fraction of a second.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Frank, what is the ideal hose lenght? I have been looking a 8 ft, but would think 20ft would be better. Is 20ft ok?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Frank, what is the ideal hose lenght? I have been looking a 8 ft, but would think 20ft would be better. Is 20ft ok?


The shorter the better unless vacuuming a high up swarm. I use one or two 2 1/2" - 7' long Ridgid hoses as needed. The more travel down hoses and pipes the more bee mortalities. Although most are killed by rough poking of the cluster with the nozzle when they are all tangled in branches and leaves, or so high up you can't see what you are doing. Using too high a suction kills the most bees.


----------

